# Pictures of your workshop...



## mikeschn (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm starting to set up my workshop specifically for pen making. I'm curious how you guys have your lathe set up on your work bench. Custom made bench or store bought bench? Do you have dust collection set up? Do you have your blanks displayed on a wall around the bench? 

Do you have any pictures of your setup? I'm looking for ideas, so the more pictures, the better!

Thanks, 

Mike...


----------



## Davidh14 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm having a cabinet for my lathe to sit on and to store blanks being made. May be a week or so until it is done. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 19, 2016)

Here`s what I sit my lathe on. I now use a Delta lathe instead of the Steel City.


----------



## Loucurr (Mar 19, 2016)

papaturner said:


> Here`s what I sit my lathe on. I now use a Delta lathe instead of the Steel City.



That's too clean ...looks like an operating room.


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, I picked up a bench from HF yesterday and set it up with my lathe on it. Now my lathe seems too high. 

What is the best way to determine the correct height of the lathe? Should I leave it on the bench, or should I try to come up with some kind of different lathe stand? 

Mike...


----------



## JimB (Mar 20, 2016)

View in Gallery

 My Jet 1014vs sits on a bench made of 2x4's I made when I bought it 8 years ago. Nothing fancy but it does the job. You can't see it in the pic but the top is 2x4's as well with some space between them so most of the chips fall to the floor. It's hard to see but I do have dust collection hooked up to it. A DC is a must. As far as blank storage goes I just keep mine in boxes. I actually keep them in the original boxes I received them in so I know who I got them from.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2016)

mikeschn said:


> Well, I picked up a bench from HF yesterday and set it up with my lathe on it. Now my lathe seems too high.
> 
> What is the best way to determine the correct height of the lathe? Should I leave it on the bench, or should I try to come up with some kind of different lathe stand?
> 
> Mike...



As you stand at the lathe bend your elbow to 90 degrees. Your tool should be center of the lathe headstock and tailstock. If it is too high build a platform or cut the legs or grow a little


----------



## JimB (Mar 20, 2016)

Follow John's advice. Your bent elbow should be at the center of the spindle. A little higher is better then a little to low. If it is lower you will find you are constantly bending over and your back will start to bother you. I started with my lathe too low and if I spent any length of time turning my back hurt. When I raised the lathe to the proper height it felt really high but after a week I was VERY comfortable with the new height and my back liked it much better.


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 20, 2016)

I turn sitting down due to instability in my legs. I sit on a stool with casters with my elbows even with the lathe spindle. Since lots of turning can depend on body motion while standing the casters sort of make up for most of the lost motion. My table saw, band saw, sanders and grinders are on the outside walls of my shop. The shop is partitioned off from the rest of the garage so it can be heated and cooled. The dust collector is also outside the shop walls.


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 20, 2016)

I picked up a piece of 4' long countertop, covered with formica today. 

The plan is to build a stand for the lathe, so that the lathe ends up at elbow height. 

It'll be a few days, but I'll post pics... 

Mike...


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Mike, I recently took delivery of my midi lathe, it was to replace a lathe that was giving me lots of grief, but that is another story.

When I checked how much the floor stand was for this lathe ($199) I thought I could get something a bit cheaper. I was about to go to the local hardware, when i walked past my adjustable scaffolding platform. It cost me $60 last year, after checking it out, I realised it solved two of my problems. it was certainly sturdy enough for the lathe, after all it is designed for us to stand on when decorating or similar. The other problem it solved is, I have a number of kids in my street that would like to turn pens. The stand has enough adjustment to raise and lower the lathe for all to use comfortably. The top is from the base of a cupboard that I pulled apart some time ago. 
I hope this gives you some ideas.





Dave.


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh wow Dave, that's  cool. I really like that... I wonder if I can get that? Got a URL with more information? 

Mike....


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 21, 2016)

mikeschn said:


> Oh wow Dave, that's  cool. I really like that... I wonder if I can get that? Got a URL with more information?
> 
> Mike....



Hi Mike, it is called a Gorilla platform. The one I bought is a generic one and was on sale at Masters here in Adelaide. Because they are not trading too well, all of the Masters stores are due to close down very soon. They have super specials to entice people in. The platform was one of the items on sale at the time.
I am pretty certain you should be able to find something similar in America.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=gorilla+platform+us&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiYgvXWjtHLAhVD3KYKHbPnB0YQ_AUICCgC&biw=1536&bih=753

The link below is a platform sold by another hardware store here in Australia, Bunnings, they reduced the price to match Masters.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/gorilla-adjustable-height-work-platform_p0861589

The other plus side about using this platform is, you can easily see that it would be very easy to clean up as there are no obstructions, so a quick sweep and a final run over with a shop vac would have the floor clean in no time at all.

Dave...


----------



## endacoz (Mar 21, 2016)

mikeschn said:


> Well, I picked up a bench from HF yesterday and set it up with my lathe on it. Now my lathe seems too high.
> 
> What is the best way to determine the correct height of the lathe? Should I leave it on the bench, or should I try to come up with some kind of different lathe stand?
> 
> Mike...




Share your opinion of the workbench.  I almost bought it for my shop,  not as a lathe stand.   Is the vice nice?  Sturdy table?


----------



## fitzman163 (Mar 21, 2016)

A few shots of my lathe setup. On the wall pen kits, blanks, hang on a peg board. Plastic kits with pen bushing and extra parts for each type of kit.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's some shots of my shop & blank/wood storage. This part of my shop is 15x25 (1/4 of an overall 30x50 garage). My Dust Collector, Sanders, Bandsaw & Jointer are in another section of the building.

My mini-lathe sits on top of a 3'x6' hardwood table with legs made from 3" pipe. A tool chest & two plastic blank storage units slide under the table. I recently bought a full size lathe that sits in the middle of the room. It's at the ideal height for turning. The mini lathe is a little higher than ideal, but still very comfortable for me.

I store blanks & wood wherever I can. I use a lot USPS medium flat rate boxes. They're cheap & stackable. I also have several of these 5-drawer storage units from Office Depot for blank & kit storage.

That thing hanging from the rafters near my miter saw is a homemade air cleaner. Dust collection plus air cleaning is a must.

One thing that may not be real obvious in these photos is that there are 3 more mobile carts in the shop like the one that the miter saw is sitting on. One has my router, one has a 10" benchtop bandsaw and one next to the drill press has my bits, drill doctor & misc tools. These are all old Texas Instruments mini-computer racks that I scrounged from a previous employer about 30 years ago.


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 21, 2016)

At first blush, it is quite nice. Solid. And the drawer space is always welcome. 

I am going to add some threaded leveling glides so I can make it level. 

I haven't decided if I am going to make the legs shorter, or leave it like it is... 

Mike... 



endacoz said:


> mikeschn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I picked up a bench from HF yesterday and set it up with my lathe on it. Now my lathe seems too high.
> ...


----------



## JohnU (Mar 22, 2016)

First I want to say you guys have some awesome looking shops!  And CLEAN TOO!!  OK, I guess I'll be the first to do what the rest of us are afraid to... show a messy shop! (lol)  This has been a temp shop in the back of my basement until I get the inside of my new 30x60 building done.  Unfortunately I still have to insulate, wire and finish, so maybe in a coupe years. lol

I probably should have taken the picture after I took the garage out.  haha   I have a mess in the back sorting through old stuff and I just replaced a couple lights. Also, I just finished a large group of donation pens in a short amount of time, so cleaning hasn't been a priority.  That will be next month.... maybe. lol  

The work table, casting table and storage rack were all quick builds to serve the purpose. I'll build all new stuff in the new shop.   By then I hope to have all the changes I want to make figured out. I still need a few cabinets and better storage systems but that will have to come in time.


----------



## sschering (Mar 24, 2016)

This is where I am at the moment. I'm rebuilding after the move to Oregon. 
Nice 2 car garage this time with higher ceilings. I'm out of the basement single car but now there are windows, doors and a whole wall of built in shelving to contend with. Plus now my wife wants to park in it. 

So far all I've done is put up some peg boards with a little tool shelf, a rack to hold the turning tools and hung lights. I put 2 4k lumen screw in bulbs (these huge 68W CFL bulbs) in the fixtures  over the bench, my spot over the lathe and hung a pair of 2 bulb T8 fixtures back by the door opener.

Lots more work to do.
I figured out the table saw and planer will slide under the bench if I slip a 2x4 under the legs. I just need to make the band saw mobile and build a lumber rack.


----------



## Fish30114 (Mar 27, 2016)

Well I'll just throw in that there were a bunch of 'tables' listed on Amazon when I searched for scaffolding stands. Probably worth a look.


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 27, 2016)

This is my lathe station. The shelf unit in front of the power panel uses a piano hinge. It swings open for access to the power switches.


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 28, 2016)

Just a thought on the lathe stand.  I have a Delta long bed with a 6" swing (turn things up to about 10" diameter).  I turn bowls, platters, and vases, in addition to pens.

Built a cabinet from an old formica kitchen countertop.  Mounted it on a cabinet with casters and leveling jacks to lift it up off the floor for stability. Cabinet has 3 drawers for storing lathe accessories, and an open area on the bottom for wood storage.  Thought I would love it, but ...

The solid top under the lathe collects lots of wood shavings and is harder to clean than vacuuming them up from the floor. The shavings also hide the tools, calipers, drills, etc. that will collect on the top of the stand.

I now have the cabinet to the side of the lathe. My lathe is on a "open" metal stand so the shavings can fall to the floor. The lathe and chuck tools are stored on a rack on the wall behind the lathe. The grinder and light are on the opposite side of the lathe from the cabinet. Lights and dust/CA fume collection are also there.

Finding that it easier to clean up after turning and that I'm spending a lot less time looking for tools hidden under the wood shavings.  

Just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## mikeschn (Mar 28, 2016)

I found a microwave cart in the garage that looked like it would work perfect...

So I brought it downstairs... set the lathe on it, and voila' it's at elbow height...

:biggrin:


----------



## mmayo (Mar 31, 2016)

*New shop...*

I have been sharing my love of woodworking with two cars and lot of stuff we store carefully in our garage. Each night all of the "shop" goes back into hiding and everything is vacuumed up; the cars go back in too.

My wife and I just bought a new home and it had this at the end of the driveway. Attached to the house is a three car garage so cars will have their home and my table saw will get to stay out in this roomy building.  O M G

I think I better start saving to fill it properly with full size tools.






Woodworker heaven on earth.


----------



## JimB (Mar 31, 2016)

Mark you ar going to get lost in all that space.


----------



## endacoz (Mar 31, 2016)

*Turning Space in my shop at the Moment.*

I just did this sketchup of my shop.  I currently have been drilling on the HF 12x36 and doing some spindles and tool handles on there.  Most of my small stuff is done on the Nova.  WHen I use it more than 20 minutes I move it in front of my lathe tool storage cabinet right where my heater is pointed.  It's cold in Minnesota but I don't let that slow me down.  

Very Happy with the Nova and with the HF.


----------

